
Thanks HN: A Little Feedback Goes A Long Way - makethetick
http://www.deanbarrow.co.uk/2011/07/affililink-feedback/
======
acangiano
Your pricing page is not very clear to me.

> Affililink will operate on a pay as you go system meaning you only pay for
> what you use.

OK. On which basis?

> Each month you will be awarded a number of free credits, these will give you
> a certain amount of links to be processed. Once these have been used, you
> can purchase more through the control panel.

OK. How many links are we talking about here? How much will extra links cost?

> Affililink is currently free of charge and will be for the immediate future.

For how long? The page doesn't really do a good job at explaining how pricing
will work in the long run.

When it comes to my blogs, there are thousands of dollars on the line. If I'm
not embedding my own affiliate code, I really need to trust your system to
work and be sustainable enough to exist in the future. Otherwise going back
and change the existing links is going to be a pain.

Let me understand how much it costs to use your service now or in the future
and I may use it.

I'm also writing a book on technical blogging for The Pragmatic Bookshelf. If
your system works well, is cheap, and simplifies things for newcomers, I may
suggest it as an option in the book.

~~~
makethetick
Hi acangiano, I haven't yet put a price together which is why the page lacks
information. Ideally I need to run it free for a while to work out user usage
and cost of running.

So far I'm thinking of something like 100 clickthroughs to a credit, and users
will get 5 credits free per months - effectively 500 free links processed a
month.

I'll update the pricing page as soon as I've got some proper information to
put down. Thanks for your input, I've found your email in your website, I'll
get in touch soon.

------
moeffju
On the index page, the link "Our usage plans and pricing are available here."
goes to <http://affililink.com/plans> which 404s.

~~~
makethetick
It's always a work in progress, thanks! :)

